# Sharp, painful feeling in left side. 37 weeks :(



## MissJayy

I am experiencing a feeling in my left side, that I would classify, as sharp and painful, when bub moves sometimes. 
I am 37 weeks in 2 hours :happydance:
Has anyone else had this? It actually brings me to tears sometimes (my pain threshold is incredibly low though). 
It is so uncomfortable and I just want it to stop :(


----------



## mum.of.one xx

hey hun ring maternity at the hospital and explain how your feeling to them they should be able to help :) hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

May just be baby poking bits :flower:
Phone the midwife if you are worried :)


----------

